# Metadata Status: Conflict Detected



## Laurence Heine (Jun 15, 2019)

I've just looked a a folder in LR that has a number of thumbnails marked "Metadata has conflict" in the upper right corner. I printed one of these images in November 2018 and the warnings were not present at that time. I have not looked at these images since that time until today and I have not changed the metadata in any other application.

Is there any way to see what Lightroom thinks has changed? I don't want to loose any of the current metadata so I certainly don't want to update LR from whatever is on the disk.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 16, 2019)

Best to ignore it. Lightroom has a long history of coming up with this warning for images that have not been touched by anything or anyone. Or overwrite the metadata on disk with the Lightroom data. In View Options you can turn off this warning completely.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 16, 2019)

You can turn off the metadata warning badges so that it is not constantly reminded. Thats what I have done.

In the "Library View Options" (Cmd/Ctl-J) uncheck the "Unsaved Metadata" option.

-louie


----------



## Laurence Heine (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you for your suggestions. Unfortunately "Unsaved Metadata" is already unchecked - possibly from an earlier episode of the same thing with LR6?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 16, 2019)

Just checked in my catalog and that setting does not hide the "Metadata" conflict badge. So as Johan suggests just ignore it. I always take my catalog values as being the correct values. 

-louie


----------



## Laurence Heine (Jun 16, 2019)

Ok, thanks! Will do. I asked this question because in the past, I had made notations in another program which apparently did change metadata. Once I saw the result I stopped changing anything outside of LR except prior to import.


----------

